# You go get the boat ......



## dbeyat45 (Jan 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2014)

Your picture doesn't show up DB


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

I got it; another reason for not liking boats!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry Warrigal ..... does this one work?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 24, 2014)

_Nope you can go get it DB_


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmmm, I'll bet if I had one of those in my lake he would get rid of the beavers.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep, that one works.
No problem, he's probably asleep...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, just need to poke him with a stick to make sure.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 24, 2014)

Yikes !


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 25, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Yeah, just need to poke him with a stick to make sure.



A loooooooooooooong stick.


----------



## Casper (Jan 25, 2014)

_*Forget the bloody boat!!
:danger::eek1:*_


----------

